# Share Your Christmas Layout



## DJTrains

Are you building (or have built) a Christmas train layout?

Please show us a picture or give us a link to your video.

I'm still working on mine.

Thanks,

Dale


----------



## Boston&Maine

You do not want to know what my usual Christmas layout looks like... It is just a circle running around the base of my Christmas tree


----------



## DJTrains

Boston&Maine said:


> You do not want to know what my usual Christmas layout looks like... It is just a circle running around the base of my Christmas tree



That may be what I have this year. I'm planning a big one but I'm sure it won't be ready till next Christmas season.


----------



## tw001_tw

This will be the first year we will have an electric train around the tree
(in recent history) - I'll be sure and post a picture or 2.


----------



## DJTrains

Great!

Here's one from last year.

Turn up the sound. :thumbsup:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhmNxA9RjeA


----------



## T-Man

*No Layout just a train*

Ifound an old 2018 shell in a lot. Aside from the bad paint the shell was in good condition. So I decided to paint it and use it as the Holiday train. The cowcatcher is from a 224 and needed to be fitted with a dremel. I did use bondo scratch repair for the pits. I didn't want another black engine so the colors were used.

The engine is from a 1666 I think. It works fine I still need small wheels and side rods. I do have dated Holiday cars and will post them later.

Bob


----------



## tworail

Boston&Maine said:


> You do not want to know what my usual Christmas layout looks like... It is just a circle running around the base of my Christmas tree


Me too.. and not even my tree, my girlfriends 

Although I did get them some new LGB Christmas trains this year so I am looking forward to those.


----------



## shaygetz

Great video, DJ:thumbsup:

Here's my video Christmas card from last year...

http://s126.photobucket.com/albums/p96/1shaygetz/videos/?action=view&current=Christmas2007.flv

For those with dial-up, this was Christmas '03-'05...










...this was Christmas '06...










...then I added an upper loop in '07....










...and operating Tyco accessories a week later...










...scenery being added, that's white bathtub caulk for plowed snow on the roads and walks...
I made the tree stand with the false tunnel entrance for our artificial tree...










...to which my beloved says, "Thus and no farther..." ;-)


----------



## DJTrains

T-Man said:


> Ifound an old 2018 shell in a lot. Aside from the bad paint the shell was in good condition. So I decided to paint it and use it as the Holiday train. The cowcatcher is from a 224 and needed to be fitted with a dremel. I did use bondo scratch repair for the pits. I didn't want another black engine so the colors were used.
> 
> The engine is from a 1666 I think. It works fine I still need small wheels and side rods. I do have dated Holiday cars and will post them later.
> 
> Bob


Excellent work!

It looks great.


----------



## DJTrains

shaygetz said:


> Great video, DJ:thumbsup:
> 
> Here's my video Christmas card from last year...
> 
> 
> For those with dial-up, this was Christmas '03-'05...
> 
> 
> ...this was Christmas '06...
> 
> 
> ...then I added an upper loop in '07....
> 
> 
> ...and operating Tyco accessories a week later...
> 
> 
> ...scenery being added, that's white bathtub caulk for plowed snow on the roads and walks...
> I made the tree stand with the false tunnel entrance for our artificial tree...
> 
> ...to which my beloved says, "Thus and no farther..." ;-)



Wow! Excellent!
Thanks much for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## Boston&Maine

That is a really nice "loop around the tree" Shaygetz, awsome work :thumbsup:


----------



## shaygetz

Thanks guys. It has four independent loops of track, one of Marklin M track and three HO flex in 14", 18" and 20" radius. Athearn 4 axle diesels have no problem doing the 14" loop but Thomas is usually the one up there. This year I'll be running my articulateds on the outer loop.

Nice work on the Christmas loc, Bob. I've wanted to do something similar but freeze up when it's time to paint...


----------



## DJTrains

Ya, Bob does good work.

These guys have been helping me overcome my fear of repairing trains.

The old vintage models are really fun and they were made to service. Those days are gone forever I guess. Now everything is throw-away it seems.


----------



## T-Man

The layout is Great!. 
It is amazing what a few loops can do. :thumbsup:

I have some HO brass flex for years but haven't gotten around to do anything with it. I have just inherited some hollow doors from a neighbor so maybe soon. 
Painting O is easy.It's HO were you have to spray lightly. One color really is nice. I used the blue tape on the 2412 Just a few areas got sloppy with the Aluminum. Now I got to find some wheels for it.Big Train Show in Wilmington Next week. The Greenberg Show. 

Tis the Season
Bob


----------



## Lester Perry

I am forbidden to put a train around the tree. She is afraid I won't know where/when to stop.
Les


----------



## DJTrains

Lester Perry said:


> I am forbidden to put a train around the tree. She is afraid I won't know where/when to stop.
> Les



:laugh:

I think the whole house should be a train station. I wanted to mount a train on our dinning table. When she says "please pass the butter" it would be shipped via Chesapeake & Ohio Railroad.

But alas this world doesn't understand us. hwell:


----------



## shaygetz

Lester Perry said:


> I am forbidden to put a train around the tree. She is afraid I won't know where/when to stop.
> Les


Dude...I've seen pics of your layout---she's got good reason


----------



## Lester Perry

Thats funny you should mention pass the butter. I wanted to put a G scale garden layout in my back yard (its only 4 acres). I told her I could run a track into the kitchen and we could ship burgers and the such out to a grill area for cookouts and picnics or family get together. You ask about her reply. I don't know, it was a few years ago I suggested this and she hasn't said a word about the idea. My late father lived next door. we discussed building a G scale R.R. in our combined back yards approximately 8 acres total, with about an acre wooded. My mother never objected, My wife just said "oh get real". What ever that means. While I am telling expansion Ideas I have had over the years I had might as well tell you this one. My parents neighbor is a model RRer also. Him my father and myself were talking one day and got a really good Idea. Dig a ditch from my Train shed across my parents yard to his yard and his train shed. In doing this we would connect his P.R.R. and my C&O it would be about 400 feet. But we decided the logistics would be to much. But tell me that wouldn't be kool. a 400 foot tunnel.
Les


----------



## shaygetz

Lester Perry said:


> Him my father and myself were talking one day and got a really good Idea. Dig a ditch from my Train shed across my parents yard to his yard and his train shed. In doing this we would connect his P.R.R. and my C&O it would be about 400 feet. But we decided the logistics would be to much. But tell me that wouldn't be kool. a 400 foot tunnel.
> Les


My mom's neighbor wants me to move back home that so that he can run about a 75 foot viaduct from his layout to mine. He figures it would be about five feet off the ground too.


----------



## DJTrains

Lester Perry said:


> Thats funny you should mention pass the butter. I wanted to put a G scale garden layout in my back yard (its only 4 acres). I told her I could run a track into the kitchen and we could ship burgers and the such out to a grill area for cookouts and picnics or family get together. You ask about her reply. I don't know, it was a few years ago I suggested this and she hasn't said a word about the idea. My late father lived next door. we discussed building a G scale R.R. in our combined back yards approximately 8 acres total, with about an acre wooded. My mother never objected, My wife just said "oh get real". What ever that means. While I am telling expansion Ideas I have had over the years I had might as well tell you this one. My parents neighbor is a model RRer also. Him my father and myself were talking one day and got a really good Idea. Dig a ditch from my Train shed across my parents yard to his yard and his train shed. In doing this we would connect his P.R.R. and my C&O it would be about 400 feet. But we decided the logistics would be to much. But tell me that wouldn't be kool. a 400 foot tunnel.
> Les


I think "oh get real" means no.

It's sad but to most people trains are just trains.


----------



## dennytodd

*My Christmas tree for 2008*

For the last four years my Christmas tree has stood next to my fire place in what I see as a cozy location.













Denny


----------



## DJTrains

Excellent Denny!

How did you do the snow?

Dale


----------



## dennytodd

Thanks Dale,
It was not necessarily intended to be snow. It just happen to be at a construction phase where we coated everything on the lay out with a texture paint. Basic construction is Styrofoam and plaster cloth. Then everything got a coating of white paint with vermicular added to the paint for texture. Eventually everything will be colored with chalk.

This photo bucket has over 70 photos of the construction with the first 10 being posted today.

http://s480.photobucket.com/albums/rr161/stopbath777/

Will probably always be a work in progress.

Denny


----------



## DJTrains

Thanks for the closeup picture link Denny.

I'm just making a totally new winter layout and this gives me ideas.

I also like how you weathered your cars, they sure look real!

Dale


----------



## dennytodd

Ok Dale,
I wish I could take the credit for the weathering and scenery but that belongs to my girl friend Lynn, her brother Shay and his son Chad. They are the artists in the family. I do the wiring and buy the materials. I would just have a big green board with track if it were not for them.
This is my first large “O” layout since high school (55) years. I have built HO & N in the past years but nothing to brag about.
Denny


----------



## T-Man

*Aaaawsomeeee!*

The last set of pictures look really great!
The meter panel is impressive.


----------



## DJTrains

dennytodd said:


> Ok Dale,
> I wish I could take the credit for the weathering and scenery but that belongs to my girl friend Lynn, her brother Shay and his son Chad. They are the artists in the family. I do the wiring and buy the materials. I would just have a big green board with track if it were not for them.
> This is my first large “O” layout since high school (55) years. I have built HO & N in the past years but nothing to brag about.
> Denny


Did you use those diecast 1/43 scale automobiles?


----------



## tworail

My kind of Christmas layout - one that takes up the whole room!

Kinda unavoidable in the larger scales if you ask me


----------



## DJTrains

tworail said:


> My kind of Christmas layout - one that takes up the whole room!
> 
> Kinda unavoidable in the larger scales if you ask me


Ya, it leaves no room for the inlaws and outlaws :thumbsup: :laugh:


----------



## tworail

DJTrains said:


> Ya, it leaves no room for the inlaws and outlaws :thumbsup: :laugh:



Yeah, they will have to stand outside and look in the window.. What a shame! LOL


----------



## tw001_tw

This evening, My son & I setup our FIRST electric Christmas set. 

We were going to have James (From Thomas & Friends) pull our passenger
car set, but James isn't strong enough to pull much more then 3 or maybe 4 cars.
So we're running the conrail diesel for now. (when you're low on inventory, 
you have to make due, you know?)
Its nothing big yet, nor will it be. (we don't have much stuff yet for a good layout.)
Let me get the tree up (next weekend) and I'll post a picture.


----------



## DJTrains

tw001_tw said:


> This evening, My son & I setup our FIRST electric Christmas set.
> 
> We were going to have James (From Thomas & Friends) pull our passenger
> car set, but James isn't strong enough to pull much more then 3 or maybe 4 cars.
> So we're running the conrail diesel for now. (when you're low on inventory,
> you have to make due, you know?)
> Its nothing big yet, nor will it be. (we don't have much stuff yet for a good layout.)
> Let me get the tree up (next weekend) and I'll post a picture.


Sounds like a good start :thumbsup:

I think most big nice layouts took years to build. I'm just starting one myself and can't believe how much time it takes. But it's fun time


----------



## tw001_tw

I'm glad to hear it takes years! We've just started, so comparatively, its a
pretty sad layout, but for us... you know.. good times


----------



## tw001_tw

Modest, but its our tree (& train). As usual, we had a great time at the
christmas tree farm getting the tree.


----------



## DJTrains

Nice, thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Southern

tw001_tw said:


> Modest, but its our tree (& train). As usual, we had a great time at the
> christmas tree farm getting the tree.


I like it.


----------



## ctimm

So very nice, but ive never seen a layout i didnt like!!!


----------



## arthur

*layout*

Here's our Christmass layout Arthur


----------



## DJTrains

Very very nice! :thumbsup:

Thanks for sharing. 

DJTrains


----------



## tw001_tw

Very nice Arthur!


----------



## tworail

Not really Xmas, since there is no tree but here is what I did this year on the roof above my porch:


----------



## Boston&Maine

Just do not go too fast around the track TwoRail because that would be one nasty derailment!


----------



## tworail

Yeah, I did think abou that. For that purpose I only used my 'crappy' starter set locos and coaches which have done some serious track time. Should they have fallen off the roof it would be no big deal. 

Worst thing that happened is the WIND blew over the coaches one day while it was stopped. Usually I park it away from the edge, had I not.. well there would be some coaches in the snow 15 ft down.


----------



## DJTrains

tworail that snow sure looks real :laugh:

Okay, I know it is.

Nice photos.

Thanks


----------



## spoil9

If I were to put up a train under our tree, what scale would you all recommend? I was thinking HO but not sure if that would be to small. We don't have any pets or children so thats not a concern, but space is limited under our tree as we have a small living room.
I was thinking of using Bachmann EZ track system since it snaps together. And since it all runs off 12V, I could plug it into a 12v, 5AH battery that is charged by a solar panel placed in our front window.
Ideas?


----------



## shaygetz

The solar thing sounds like a great idea. HO is just fine under a tree. The EZ track is just that much more secure.


----------



## T-Man

*Part of the Holiday Train*


















Merry Christmas


----------



## dennytodd

I am still learning how to stream video to the net. Today for a while I am streaming my old Lionel 2020 “O” gauge turbine pulling tank cars on the upper track. A little fuzzy and jerky.

http://stopbath777.camstreams.com/

Denny Todd


----------



## T-Man

A good time, but I couldn't get you to wave to the camera????:laugh:

My latest attempt, the music was accidental.


----------



## tworail

Awesome layout and video T-man. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Big Ed

T-Man said:


> A good time, but I couldn't get you to wave to the camera????:laugh:
> 
> My latest attempt, the music was accidental.



A blast from the past.:thumbsup:


----------



## dennytodd

GREAT, in the spirit 4sure. Good job


----------



## tjcruiser

It's fun looking at these great old posts.

TwoRail ... awesome snow job ... "to bodly go where no man has gone before!"

T-Man ... Santa doesn't duck!?! He's gotta start watching/learning from the giraffe!

Thanks, guys ... good inspiration,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> It's fun looking at these great old posts.
> 
> TwoRail ... awesome snow job ... "to bodly go where no man has gone before!"
> 
> T-Man ... Santa doesn't duck!?! He's gotta start watching/learning from the giraffe!
> 
> Thanks, guys ... good inspiration,
> 
> TJ



Duh......look closer it's a reindeer.


----------



## tjcruiser

Well I'll be !!!! So it is ... so it is!!!

(That ol' Rudolph sure gets around! I wonder if Clarice knows he's been out gallavanting again ?!?)

Thanks Ed!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

I put theses under mine.
A little "snow" and I am set.
Easy up easy down.
Put them away in a box.

My trees not up yet. 
I will post when I put it up.


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

Ed. I think you have a whole train set hanging in the tree
Here's a look under my tree.


----------



## tjcruiser

Ed ... I _like_ the train ornaments. Way cool. 

We may go tree hunting tomorrow. Out to the farm ... fresh cut. Just a little one this year, I think.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

Smokestack Lightning said:


> Ed. I think you have a whole train set hanging in the tree
> Here's a look under my tree.
> View attachment 5968





tjcruiser said:


> Ed ... I _like_ the train ornaments. Way cool.
> 
> We may go tree hunting tomorrow. Out to the farm ... fresh cut. Just a little one this year, I think.
> 
> TJ



I had help putting them on.


----------



## DJTrains

Great posts last year!
You were a great bunch of folks.


----------



## cabledawg

This will be our Christmas train for now. We might use it for the ceiling setup in the living room and get something smaller with gondolas or flatcars for under the tree next year. While the Royal Blue is pretty, it doesnt really scream Christmas.


----------



## tjcruiser

Nice looking loco. Hope you can speed it up a bit (per your other post).

TJ


----------



## cabledawg

It really is nice; the pictures dont do it justice. Aside from the pilot wheel set being broken, there wasnt anything wrong with it. Practically brand new, no dust, a few light scratches, and even the wheels were faily clean. But it bogs down on with the cars attached like the motor is worn out.

Quick question though, can I use white lithium grease on the gears and axles?


----------

